# So we've got the list of pet peeves going. . . .



## jellyfish (Feb 22, 2007)

Why not make a list of things that make us happy?

Sometimes I need a little reminder of the things that can bring a smile to my face.

I like:

Cars with heated seats
Grilled cheese sandwiches
Laughing so hard I cry
Comfort food
Wine and cheese


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 22, 2007)

My kids making me laugh
Grilled cheese and bacon
Rum
Spending quiet time with my bf......
I think thats it!


----------



## Cathy8 (Feb 22, 2007)

Walking barefoot in the sand
Strawberry daquirris
Going on a shopping spree
Warm weather


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 22, 2007)

I like Pina Coladas & gettin' caught in the rain... LOL!


----------



## sunshine (Feb 23, 2007)

The beach
Hitting all the green lights
Camping trips
The feeling of accomplishemnt i get after sticking to my weekly work out routine


----------



## Mindy (Feb 25, 2007)

Lazy sunday mornings

and

Boyfriends who do the dishes


----------



## Bliss (Mar 29, 2007)

Springtime and summer
Starting the day with a huge cup of coffee or a big dr. pepper
Losing 5 pounds on my new diet


----------



## michelleB (Mar 31, 2007)

fuzzly lil furball puppies & kitties
a good hair day
no panty lines showing
biscuits that aren't burnt


----------



## margi (Mar 31, 2007)

Peanut butter m&ms


----------



## CPSoaper (Mar 31, 2007)

My children.
My beasties
Working in my shop making my soaps, candles and other b&b stuff. 
Sleeping in.
Clean bedding.
A snuggly robe, warm slippers, hot coffee made with fresh ground beans in my French coffee press and not having to be any where at any particular time.


----------



## Aloha (Apr 3, 2007)

Going to brunch with friends
Watching the sunset on the beach


----------



## Nazla (Apr 9, 2007)

Steak and potatoes
Root beer floats
Cheese fries


(All mine are food related. I MUST be hungry!!)


----------



## Noel (May 10, 2007)

Cuddling up with my dog
Lime snowcones
Pedicures
Handbag shopping
The smell of lilacs
Packing for a vacation
Hammocks


----------



## longwinterfarm (Jun 19, 2007)

Sushi
Warm rain
Toddler-invented (therefore nonsensical) knock-knock jokes
Hearing the season's first veery call
Punching down risen bread dough
Having rhubarb-stained fingers
Hearing "Mumma!" called from my daughter's crib every morning
Quilt binding (I'm a weirdo, I know!)
Broken-in sandals.  Ok fine, falling-apart sandals.
The word 'smitten'
The phrase, "like a fox"
Pomegranates
The smell of wet dirt
Making rhino noses from maple seeds
Kitty kisses
Digging up old topics, I guess


...OK, now I feel like watching Amelie for the 97th time!


----------



## Bliss (Jun 26, 2007)

the feeling that comes with completing a project
cheese cake
walking around barefoot
sipping wine with friends
carmel popcorn


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Smelling freshly cut grass
The clean air after rain
Hugs & kisses from my kids
Hearing my son happily calling "Mommy!" while he runs towards me (on a playground for example)
Finishing a project; soap, sewing etc.
Sitting on the couch w/Hubby and watching a movie or talking when the kids are in bed at night.
A completed good workout at the gym or yoga/pilates session.
Curled up on the couch with a cup of tea and a good book
A phone call or e-mail from a good friend I haven't heard from in a while
Fresh laundry smell


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

having quiet time to myself (no kids)
soaping
traveling
chocolate


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 20, 2007)

um....SHOPPING    
Chocolate
Soaping
Seeing my boys get along
Cuddling with the hubby on Sat morning
Chocolate Cheesecake..who wants the recipe  :twisted: 
Starbucks cafe mocha with extra mocha
having a few bucks in my wallet


----------

